# Grass is turning black



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Hurricane Florence has brought us a ridiculous mount of rain over the last 5 days. My front yard is starting to turn black. Should I apply a fungicide after the rain is gone or will it fix itself?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Lawn looks great but I don't know what all that black is. Can you take closer pics of the blades? Maybe soil coming up?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

It's some sort of mold.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

That is terrible @Cory hope you get this figured out soon!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Did you apply milorganite or compost recently? Could it be organic material splashing up onto the grass from all the rain? I haven't seen a yard turn black on here before. Very strange.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye last time any thing was applied was GreenTRX August 28 and pgr on September 6


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Looks like it might be slime mold. Does it wipe off the blades easily?

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/lawn-care/lgen/black-substance-on-lawns.htm


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@samjonester I have tried to do anything to it yet. I was thinking it was slime mold to but wasn't 100%.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you have time to take it to a local nursery or sod business and have them check it out?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have some spots like that in my lawn too from all the rain. Just give it some time to dry out, it is Bermuda after all


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like soot mold. I had a bunch of it on my Crepe myrtles last year. Spray a small amount of water with dawn dish soap onto it. If it is soot mold, it should come right off with the solution.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I seen that when overdoing liquid iron. It will go away after few days/weeks.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Been 3 days of sunshine and it's not getting better, several spots have thinned significantly, almost dead completely. @Mightyquinn has yours gotten better yet? I just put down some Scotts diseasEX, that's all I had. I may need to go to Ewing or green resource and se if they have something that will help.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Quick overseed!!!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Quick overseed!!!


Unsure if that's really the ideal route, if you meant more Bermuda seed. It's too late in the season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@Cory

The black spots I had seem to have gone away but now that I just got home from work it looks like I have some dollar spot setting in also. I may be applying some Propiconazole tonight or tomorrow to help cure that.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Drug around the drag mat and double cut. That's seemed to help a little. Gonna spray some fungicide tomorrow


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thats a good sign of improvement... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

@Cory were there any other stresses on your lawn before you can think of this happened? I know I scalped mine, probably too late in the season and after that is when it took hold.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> @Cory were there any other stresses on your lawn before you can think of this happened? I know I scalped mine, probably too late in the season and after that is when it took hold.


Nope. It was recovered from my last scalp. These photos were 2 days before the hurricane


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thats Awsome!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > @Cory were there any other stresses on your lawn before you can think of this happened? I know I scalped mine, probably too late in the season and after that is when it took hold.
> ...


Have you been in the running for lawn of the month? That is one of the best lawns I have ever seen.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye thanks! Been nominated a few times. Last month was a tie and a runoff against @Ware but his lawn is the best one here IMO, mine didn't stand a chance. :thumbup:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

This stuff is becoming a major pain in my ***! I have applied Scotts disease ex, propiconazole, tried to broom it off, drug around my drag mat, even tried to wash it with Dawn. I'm not sure what else to do but I'm over it!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

@Cory I'm right there with you. I've been slow-playing it. Haven't taken any corrective steps yet because it's not obvious what will work to fix it.

Right now I'm led to believe this is some kind of organism that is always present, but doesn't become a problem until the right conditions appear.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey @Cory you probably already ruled this out but I was looking up "dollar spot" and ran across this.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=dollar+spot&chips=q:dollar+spot,g_6:bermudagrass&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilqprP6dndAhVL0KwKHcGLDmQQ4lYIMigA&biw=1271&bih=689&dpr=1#imgrc=tI3mIjj6Kr9B6M:

Hope the link works. It talked about "leaf spot" on Bermuda grass. Looked a just like your lawn....


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Hey @Cory you probably already ruled this out but I was looking up "dollar spot" and ran across this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=dollar+spot&chips=q:dollar+spot,g_6:bermudagrass&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilqprP6dndAhVL0KwKHcGLDmQQ4lYIMigA&biw=1271&bih=689&dpr=1#imgrc=tI3mIjj6Kr9B6M:
> 
> Hope the link works. It talked about "leaf spot" on Bermuda grass. Looked a just like your lawn....


If nothing else works, you might consider going off-label... Chlorothalonil (Daconil at Walmart for $10) is not labeled for residential turf, but is supposed to be one of the most effective fungicides due to it having many different modes of action in one product. Chlorothalonil is listed to treat different types of leaf spots in golf turf.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

It's still there but now I have also burned the crap out of it. Put down some 5-0-31 the a couple days age because rain was in the forecast, I try to time every application with rain because I don't have irrigation....

it didn't rain!









I give up 😔


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Still the best looking ditch I've ever seen. Would love to see a video of how that gets mowed.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Still the best looking ditch I've ever seen. Would love to see a video of how that gets mowed.


+1


----------



## Atlantalawn (Oct 2, 2021)

Did you ever find a solution? Starting to have a similar problem.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Try using chlorothaloni. There was an area in one corner of my backyard that when wet looked like a slime but when dry was a black crust. The only thing that worked was chlorothaloni.

https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-chlorothalonil-825df-select-p-12186.html


----------

